# pkg-static: warning



## talsamon (Jul 23, 2014)

What's this?


```
pkg: warning: database version 27 is newer than libpkg(3) version 21, but still compatible
```


----------



## talsamon (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: pkg-static: warning...*

Maybe it was only before updating to pkg 1.3.0.


----------



## xtaz (Jul 27, 2014)

Related to this? https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=47377. I think your version has maybe also failed and then you've bootstrapped it back to version 1.2.x.


----------



## talsamon (Jul 27, 2014)

No, it appears twice during install in the port and once with pkg-install as error-message but without further problems. After the update of port-mgmt/pkg it doesn't appears anymore.


----------

